# Trolling lures in the gulf



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Just acouple ?'s, I just bought a penn 113h and senator rod combo. Plan on doing some trolling in the gulf, but a newbie to inshore fishing. I have stretch 25 that i plan on using. 
But anyone have another suggestions on which lures to using for trolling in gulf?
My goal is just the biggest fish don't care which kind, haha.


----------



## firerave (Nov 10, 2009)

I like to use bullet C-Lures with a ballyhoo...


----------



## nwflyj (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had good luck with plugs and spoons.


----------

